# Transducer Wire on Transom



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Anybody have any suggestions how I can secure my transducer wire to the transom, I don't really want to put screws below the water line but if I must I could use some short ones. its an 85 sportcraft.

Thanks Matt


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a 17’ aluminum boat... i pondered this for awhile too.. I ended up just using small plastic cable loops ...I think the screws were only 1/4 inch, I used stainless steel screws and then coated the screws in marine grade caulk before I screw them into the transom… Been going on 10 years now, no leaks, no issues ...
















the screws ended up being beliw the waterline but like i said, they have held up very well


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

I use those square adhesive back cable-tie holders, but I peel off the adhesive pad and use Boatlife "Lifeseal" to glue it to the transom.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I glued a piece of fiber board to the transom so theres no screws going into the boat.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Another option would be a transducer mounting board for the cables. Many on here use adhesive to mount the boards.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I did Sam was 9Left, my boat is a 2007 and still no problems


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Same as


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Same as 9Left but mine are above the water line. 24 years and no problems


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I did the same as 9left also thanks for the suggestions 
Matt


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hey 9left does that speedo cause a rooster tail ? lol


----------

